# SDHC card is not recognized



## rkuppa (May 19, 2008)

Hi,
I'm new to this site. Excuse me, if I post in wrong threads.
I run compaq SR1710NX with XP home sp2. This came with compaq supplied 7-in-1 card reader. I can read upto 2gb without any issues. I tried 4gb SDHC, the system locks up. After a while, I get error message: "F:\is not accessible. The request could not be performed of an I/O device error". 
I went thru' several searches, and came across microsoft KB 921413 (SDHC issues), 923293 (sdhc support), 934428 (to support greater than 4gb SDHC). Which one should I pick? The file updates included in KB is confusing. The latest dates have lower release numbers for the files (see 934428).
I hope I am on right track. Can some one suggest, what updates should I download? Thanks alot.

-Ram

file, revision, file size, release date/time, OS

921413	sdhc issues 
Sdbus.sys	6.0.4069.4	68,992	20-Jun-06	13:43	x86	SP2
Sffdisk.sys	6.0.4069.2	11,136	21-Jun-06	9:10	x86	SP2
Sffp_mmc.sys	5.1.2600.2935	9,984	21-Jun-06	9:10	x86	SP2
Sffp_sd.sys	6.0.4069.1	10,368	21-Jun-06	9:10	x86	SP2



923293	sdhc support 
Sdbus.sys	6.0.4069.5	78,720	19-Dec-06	16:16	x86	SP2
Sffdisk.sys	6.0.4069.5	11,904	19-Dec-06	16:12	x86	SP2
Sffp_mmc.sys	5.1.2600.3051	10,240	19-Dec-06	16:12	x86	SP2
Sffp_sd.sys	6.0.4069.5	11,008	19-Dec-06	16:12	x86	SP2


934428	> 4gb 

Sdbus.sys	6.0.4069.3259	78,720	22-Nov-07	11:43	x86	SP2
Sffdisk.sys	6.0.4069.3259	12,032	22-Nov-07	11:23	x86	SP2
Sffp_mmc.sys	6.0.4069.3259	10,240	22-Nov-07	11:23	x86	SP2
Sffp_sd.sys	6.0.4069.3259	11,008	22-Nov-07	11:23	x86	SP2


----------



## rkuppa (May 19, 2008)

Any one?


----------

